
Leaving Facebook Makes You Happier and Less Informed, Study Finds - myinnerbanjo
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/wjmddq/study-finds-that-leaving-facebook-makes-you-happier-and-less-informed
======
surfsvammel
Something similar was posted to HN today as well:
[https://siepr.stanford.edu/news/drop-
facebook](https://siepr.stanford.edu/news/drop-facebook)

I left my main Facebook account some months back. I was worried it would be a
rough ride. But to be frank, I haven’t really even noticed or thought about
it. It’s funny that when it’s not there, you don’t notice. That must mean
something about the lack of value it was adding to my life.

Yes. I am still on messenger, so I haven’t left Facebook completely. But
without the app I am not checking my phone every two minutes.

------
masonic
Not even peer-reviewed.

